# November Contest!! (Pic Spam!)



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I've been trying to catch good pictures of Victor for November's contest! He's such a special little guy to me, I'd love to see him do well in the contest 

Which ones do you like best? Thank you for helping me decide for the contest!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh no! I apologize for the big-ness of the pictures


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I like the first one best!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks Metalbetta!


----------



## Iziezi (Nov 5, 2010)

I like the last one, although the first one is gorgeous too...


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks Izeizi! I like the last one too  Ahhhhh, this is so hard! :/


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

I like the last one


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Ahhh I am having a hard time choosing between the first and the last!

I think I have to go with the last one though!


----------



## Reflux (Oct 12, 2010)

Beautiful one you have there, the last picture definetly.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for helping me pick everyone! The first and the last are my favorites too! Such a hard choice!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I submitted the last one, it's kinda grown on me


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Yay! Good luck. =]


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank you!!


----------

